# Gerbils need a new home



## Eloise Bailey (Apr 19, 2018)

I have two gerbils that I am wanting to pass on to another home. Due to work circumstances I am not able to give them enough time and attention they need. They are living in a large burrow tank that will come with them. Pictures available upon request.


----------



## fletchmumma (Jul 5, 2018)

Eloise Bailey said:


> I have two gerbils that I am wanting to pass on to another home. Due to work circumstances I am not able to give them enough time and attention they need. They are living in a large burrow tank that will come with them. Pictures available upon request.


Hope you managed to find a home for them. Im just starting the gerbil journey. Im hoping to get 2 for my daughters birthday


----------

